# Pacu and p's mating??



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

I found that my pacu and piranhas are both building a nest! They started to break all the plant used for them to hide and make a nest... I dont know which one are the male and which one are female. I think the pacu are male. I've never think of getting my fish succesful in laying eggs but I think this one should be taken care. The piranha start to chase other piranha away from the nest and get even more aggressive and so is the pacu. Have anyone tried this before? I wonder how the fry will look like...


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

You have pacus and piranhas together??? What r the piranhas ....red bellies? I have a pacu thats almost a foot long and only a half a year old,hes a fat hungry monster, hes in a 55 gallon that is way too small so Im trying to hurry and get my 250gallon plywood tank done. I have 4 2 inch redbellies- Is it possible to put the piranhas in with the pacu when the piranhas get a little bigger? My pacu eats everything except feeders...well except for 2 baby sharks i had but i dont think he would pick on the p's - Do you think the p's would mess with him? Let me know what happened with your situation


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> You have pacus and piranhas together??? What r the piranhas ....red bellies? I have a pacu thats almost a foot long and only a half a year old,hes a fat hungry monster, hes in a 55 gallon that is way too small so Im trying to hurry and get my 250gallon plywood tank done. I have 4 2 inch redbellies- Is it possible to put the piranhas in with the pacu when the piranhas get a little bigger? My pacu eats everything except feeders...well except for 2 baby sharks i had but i dont think he would pick on the p's - Do you think the p's would mess with him? Let me know what happened with your situation
> [snapback]1165911[/snapback]​


Well actually there are eight 4 inch red belly piranha (p.natteri) in 150 gallon tank and I only put one 7 inch red belly pacu in there. They all get along until now, but if you dont want to risk your pacu then dont even think of trying it. Pacu will never hurt any fish if not disturbed. If your piranha grow bigger and bigger the risk will be even higher for your pacu. 2 inch are still small and your p's wont be able to hurt your pacu. Remove the baby shark or your pacu will eat it. Just remember you will have to take a risk when mixing pacu and piranhas. Tips: pacu will never hurt piranha.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bloody_pacu said:


> Well actually there are eight 4 inch red belly piranha (p.natteri) in 150 gallon tank and I only put one 7 inch red belly pacu in there.[snapback]1165973[/snapback]​


If those are the fish you are talking about in your first post (about assumed nest-building/breeding), you can forget about breeding: apart from the fact that Pacu and Piranha do *not* cross-breed, they are all sub-adults at most, and still far from sexually mature.

I have no idea what it is you are witnessing, but the odds of it being spawning behaviour are zip, zero, null, nothing...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Bloody_pacu said:
> 
> 
> > Well actually there are eight 4 inch red belly piranha (p.natteri) in 150 gallon tank and I only put one 7 inch red belly pacu in there.[snapback]1165973[/snapback]​
> ...


I agree....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol a crossbreed..red breasted pacuna


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

lol i like the imagination


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> red breasted pacuna


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao but yeah your ps arnt even big enough to breed


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> lmao but yeah your ps arnt even big enough to breed
> [snapback]1166603[/snapback]​


Yep! I knew that, you guys are right they are not mating yet, they just act like they were mating. After all they were just being friendly with each other. Pacuna?? lol! It must a pacu with the teeth and behavior of piranha! I wish that exist.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

if they are only 4 inches they are not ready to make babies  atleast from what i know.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> if they are only 4 inches they are not ready to make babies  atleast from what i know.
> [snapback]1168372[/snapback]​


Isn't that what EVERYONE else already said?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

damn you realized that all by yourself


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> Susp3nc3 said:
> 
> 
> > if they are only 4 inches they are not ready to make babies  atleast from what i know.
> ...


Yeah! Dont post the same sentence all the time!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Now this is just absurd! 1/2 Pacu 1/2 Natt...Red Belly Pacuranha!


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> damn you realized that all by yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you already knew that then why the hell did you post the same thing again?


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

it would be a badass fish though- it would grow fast and huge.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> Susp3nc3 said:
> 
> 
> > damn you realized that all by yourself
> ...


He is just trying to increase his skull level by posting too many comment lol!


----------

